# G-Force 5TB eSATA External Hard Drive



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

G-Force 5TB eSATA External Hard Drive:
Has anyone tried the G-Force Expansion drives?
I am looking at the G-Force 5TB USB3.0/eSATA Aluminum External Hard Drive GF3B5000EU. 
I am aware the drive does not come with an eSATA cable.

I have used a 1TB WD eSATA expansion drive on my Roamio.

On my Roamio Pro I would like much more storage than the 1TB WD drive offers.
WD said it is discontinuing eSATA drives and not making anymore.

Has anyone used other expansion drives and how large they have been able to use.

I have read about one person, WEAKNEES, doing a 12TB expansion but it is 6TB internal and 6TB external for ~$900 + ~$45 shipping,
But you have to send your Roamio to the person.

My Roamio Pro already has 3TB internal (probably WD30EURX or WD30EURS) and I have seen G-Force 3TB drive some with Cache storage and some without.
THEY NOW HAVE A Fathom G-Force 5TB ESATA DRIVE for $200.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

The only one that works is the WD one.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I AM STILL SEARCHING FOR MAC SW TO BACKUP, RESTORE, PLAY TIVO VIDEOS, UPLOAD AND DOWNLOAD TIVO VIDEOS FROM ROAMIO PRO AND TO MAC OSX 10.10.

I have tried TiVo Desktop for Mac.
I have tried pyTiVo.

neither will even load on my new Mac.
the first is looking for an older version of Java
the second will not even load.

I need to find some good current TiVo MAC SW.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think most Mac users use cTiVo

https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo/releases


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Dan203,

cTiVo was the first program that would load on my Mac Book Pro OSX 10.10.

I have tried TiVo Desktop for Mac from TiVo on C Net and it would not load.
I tried Python's tivo (pyTiVo) and could not find one that would work.

I am currently in Brazil on a family medical emergency so I have to wait until we return home to south Florida to test cTiVo on my home network. I can hardly wait to get home to test it out.

THANKS AGAIN



Dan203 said:


> I think most Mac users use cTiVo.
> 
> I was happy to see something relatively current in the updates have been made for Yosemite in the current beta version.
> 
> https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo/releases


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo Desktop for Mac doesn't support video transfers anyway. It was only for music and photos, they outsourced the video stuff to Roxio on the Mac and you had to buy Toast to use it.

pyTiVo requires that you install Python on your Mac first. Python in an interpreted language, like Java, so it requires a runtime on your computer to work. It also requires some special firewall settings to get out on your network.

cTiVo is a much more user friendly option for you.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I got cTiVo to load and execute on my Mac Book Pro OS X 10.10.
I hope to get a chance to test it in a few weeks when we get back to home in Florida. Still in Brazil on Family Medical Emergency.

I still have iSkySoft iMedia converter (Deluxe). 
Do I need it with cTiVo?



Dan203 said:


> TiVo Desktop for Mac doesn't support video transfers anyway. It was only for music and photos, they outsourced the video stuff to Roxio on the Mac and you had to buy Toast to use it.
> 
> pyTiVo requires that you install Python on your Mac first. Python in an interpreted language, like Java, so it requires a runtime on your computer to work. It also requires some special firewall settings to get out on your network.
> 
> cTiVo is a much more user friendly option for you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think cTiVo uses ffmpeg for conversions so I don't think you need iSkySoft


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I downloaded ffmpeg.



Dan203 said:


> I think cTiVo uses ffmpeg for conversions so I don't think you need iSkySoft


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

I had no idea you could upload and download recorded content from your TiVo to PC (Mac). I've been away from Tivo for far too long. So glad I switched back from HTPC.
Though you probably can't move copyright recordings like HBO shows. That's how it was on my HTPC.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

there are programs that allow you to download pictures and other stuff to your TiVo.
there are a few programs that will allow you to download videos to your TiVo and change them into the MPEG2 format of the TiVo.
I am looking for additional features that will allow you to play your videos on your MAC.
I am also looking for a pre desk upgrade to allow me to backup and restore my TiVo hard drive videos.
and my one passes.



ucliker said:


> I had no idea you could upload and download recorded content from your TiVo to PC (Mac). I've been away from Tivo for far too long. So glad I switched back from HTPC.
> Though you probably can't move copyright recordings like HBO shows. That's how it was on my HTPC.


----------



## ucliker (Sep 25, 2007)

Zerdian1,

Have you looked at Kmttg? It is a backup/transfer program that runs on Windows and OSX. Season Pass backups, recording transfers etc 
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/

I haven't tried it yet myself, but it looks promising.


----------

